# homemade rum soaked pineapple



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

not sure where this should fall in but...rum soaked pineapple for thanksgiving
1 whole fresh pineapple sliced & quartered
1/2 cup brown sugar
a light dusting of cinnamon across each slice before quarting
1/4 gallon chilled(like syrup)bacardi gold
sealed until thanxgiving & flipped daily 
on night before let rest on the counter
serve 1/2 to guests & stuff bird w/ the rest & add a lil' bit of juice to apple/cran/lemon/evoo spritz.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

*hic*.......what WAS in that bird...... *hic*


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

i just thought to brine the bird in shrimp boil(the spice packet)& the oil type the sprinkle tony c's on the bird w/ a light oil massage before stuffing w/ the pineapple & smoking.also doing 2 cornish hens in case this is a bust.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

do you take appointments?
















d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

well the bird gets to go on the pit.....sure ya want the "last rights" too ?? lol 
there ain't no pardoning a meal here...."dead bird walkin'"-walkin' the mile... walkin' the green mile....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

WooHoo pineapple loaded for bear!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I've grilled pineapple with brown sugar, but I've never tried soaking it in rum.........sounds great!!


----------



## goat (Nov 14, 2007)

I WANT some.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 14, 2007)

and I just happen to have a whole pineapple...I love pineapple juice and rum, why I never thought of this, I need popped in the head like those V8 juice commercials.  And I have some premium Rum from Puerto Rico someone brought back to me and I been saving it.  Since I am having company over for T-day I'll break it out and make this!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 14, 2007)

Gyp...do I make it now or closer to T-day?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 14, 2007)

anytime w/in 3days is ok-longer is better- just have a cold fridge.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool  :)

thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had visited someone that roasted a whole hog and they had those spiked pineapple slices pinned all over that oinker. that was some good stuff. I'm interested in the shrimp brine for the bird. I'm going to try it on a smaller scale, like using a chicken. I use the shrimp boil on many pasta dishes, what a flavor, doesn't need any sauce.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

That does sound good gypsy... thanks! A couple questions... how much rum should you apply to the cook and how often?


----------

